
A Mozilla developer re-invented Reactjs in 40 lines of code - flynnham
https://hackernoon.com/a-react-redux-replacement-in-40-lines-of-code-c6f39437f1b9
======
WorldMaker
This is rather interesting. My immediate thought is I wonder if without many
more lines you could isolate components a bit more and replace innerHTML at an
individual component level.

~~~
flynnham
It might be possible in the future. Right now the main dev wants to keep it as
minimal as possible.

------
flynnham
A direct link to the repo:
[https://github.com/stasm/innerself](https://github.com/stasm/innerself)

